# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Most hardy shrimp

## intelsys

Dear Bros, 

Please poll which shrimp is the most the most hardy. The ideal shrimp should be able to survive in a higher temperature environment of 28 degrees. 

I seems to be doing well with the Red Rili.

I have placed sakura, Red Rili and Cherry Red Shrimp together with the yellow, orange and green forms of Cherry Red Shrimp.

The survivor in the tank are the Red Rili.

----------


## tiintinn

Malaya shrimp  :Smile:  though not show quality

----------


## wongce

Three of them belong to the same family...the difference is colour and individual preference

All of them can be kept at non chilled tank, 28-29 degrees. 

For hardyness, my vote goes to Yamato and malayan.. especially the bigger ones are very hardy.

----------


## intelsys

Thank you bros, indeed I have learnt something new  :Smile:

----------


## Draka

i find that different colour different susceptibility to diseases and poor water conditions, so I'm going to say that there seems to be a difference in terms of hardiness within the species. Having said that, those three up there about the same to me.

----------


## frankiefu

I keep my firereds at around 28 degrees..still monitoring for any changes in color.

----------


## Xmant

How's about feeder shrimp, ghost shrimp?

----------


## Noobz

Pearl Blue Shrimp. Super hardy.

----------


## HeMan

All neocardina shrimps i suppose , i kept my sakuras and chocolate shrimp at normal room temperature water , they have been surviving for 1 month already.i got lazy topping up water from evaporation, and switch off the fan . Haha

----------


## Xmant

> All neocardina shrimps i suppose , i kept my sakuras and chocolate shrimp at normal room temperature water , they have been surviving for 1 month already.i got lazy topping up water from evaporation, and switch off the fan . Haha


I would consider that as nothing. Mine has never changed for more than a year.

----------


## Noobz

Haha. All pushing their shrimps to the limit

----------


## intelsys

The joke is that when I was pouring in all my resources:

1) Fan 
2) Good filter 
3) Mosura food

My sakura did not do well. 

Now, I turned off the fan, use a lousy filter (as my good filter broken down) and do not use specialised food, the sakura are doing better, they are reproducing.

----------


## bettafish

I thought that temperature of water is one of the most important things for shrimps.

----------


## Moses

If ghost shrimps was a choice it will be ghost shrimps, last time got a few in my pleco tank with super strong water flow, they seriously died of old age after a long long time!

----------


## felix_fx2

> I thought that temperature of water is one of the most important things for shrimps.


If I say I got some tank with cherry and Malayan shrimps reaching peak of 30D and still can see them getting berried?

Not those shrimps that cost more then $25 onwards thou. One bro I know here told me when he was keeping bds (or was it bkk) using fan. It didn't do well at all.

----------


## Toxotes

In the summer the temperature in my fish house reached 30C ( I have no aircon), so the water in the tanks on the top rack reached 28C. The Sakuras and RCSs were breeding like crazy, but the CRSs in the middle row (temp was 27C) had problem. The females berried up but only a couple of shrimplets have survived. The black crystals in the bottom row (temp 25C) had no issues, they were breeding nicely. Since the water cooled down the my CRS population started to bloom again.

----------


## argv1900

Ha .. this is interesting.

Could that be the food ?
What food do you feed your shrimp ?





> The joke is that when I was pouring in all my resources:
> 
> 1) Fan 
> 2) Good filter 
> 3) Mosura food
> 
> My sakura did not do well. 
> 
> Now, I turned off the fan, use a lousy filter (as my good filter broken down) and do not use specialised food, the sakura are doing better, they are reproducing.

----------


## mukyo

Is bare tank make stressed shrimps? Yamato in this case.
I had a bad water param with small gravel and my shrimp are just as happy as they can be. Moved to a good param bare tank.
They all died one by one 

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## 5stars

> Dear Bros, 
> 
> Please poll which shrimp is the most the most hardy. The ideal shrimp should be able to survive in a higher temperature environment of 28 degrees. 
> 
> I seems to be doing well with the Red Rili.
> 
> I have placed sakura, Red Rili and Cherry Red Shrimp together with the yellow, orange and green forms of Cherry Red Shrimp.
> 
> The survivor in the tank are the Red Rili.


I thought Red Rili shrimps are much more sensitive than Cherry Reds?

I am interested in getting some Rilis, but my previous batch died after a few months (I did not use fan or chiller). Do they need low temperature and any special care?

----------


## Draka

Actually if the water conditions are stable and the shrimp are healthy and properly acclimatised, I find that they can take up to 30 degrees Celsius for some days, and don't require fan nor chiller. Rilis seem quite ok to me in terms of sensitivity compared to cherry reds

----------


## Jeremy747

I am lazy too. No fan etc. My Cherry's will breed when i throw ice into the tank at night when the lights are off. The drop in temperature for a few nights in a row is good enough to get them all breeding.

----------


## limweihaoken225

Chiller are expensive in the bill.

----------


## Jeremy747

That's why I use ice cubes and frozen water in old plastic bottles. Just enough to lower the temp every night for a few days to trigger the shrimps to breed. Yes having a chiller will definitely eat into your electricity bill.

----------


## mukyo

I like jeremy's idea... 
*cant find like button*

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> That's why I use ice cubes and frozen water in old plastic bottles. Just enough to lower the temp every night for a few days to trigger the shrimps to breed. Yes having a chiller will definitely eat into your electricity bill.


got think of buying small ice packs? those from daiso that come in strips. they last longer then ice cubes.

----------


## Naraki

> That's why I use ice cubes and frozen water in old plastic bottles. Just enough to lower the temp every night for a few days to trigger the shrimps to breed. Yes having a chiller will definitely eat into your electricity bill.


Seemed like a good idea. Trying out tonight.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I see all the shrimp tanks at the entrance of Polyart using frozen plastic bottles to cool the water too, seems very effective, can often see condensation on their tank glass.  :Smile:

----------


## Jeremy747

I have the cherry shrimps in my 1.5, 1 and half foot tanks. All similar setup, but the ones in the smallest tank are never in good colour. They also die easily. 

I suspect that they don't like drastic water condition changes. 

In the bigger 2 foot tank. They are the happiest. And display the best colour and can go the longest without much water changes. 

Sometimes I slack and you will start seeing a few adult females start dying. They are the surest sign that your water conditions are way off limits. A quick water change and transferring those that are a bit mabok to the smaller tank with clean water and strong currents helps revive them. 

The smaller shrimps are less prone to bad water conditions. 

I managed to repopulate all 3 tanks from just two females and one male shrimp which I saved from a disaster. My 3 year old son decided to feed them for me while i was away for a week. He gave them the while bottle of terra bits. 

When I got back the bottom of the tank was like red sand. Luckily I have no substrate. 

Yes they are the hardiest shrimps I have. 

Very easy to get them to spawn by triggering low temp change for a few days. 

I have been using PET bottles filled with water and freeze them and put them in at night when the room is also air conditioned. 

Sometimes if the fridge has space, I make big block of ice to use as water top up for the tank too.

----------


## sootz

wow can just put ice cubes on water surface? Won't the shrimps die of shock if they touch the ice cubes? I see Polyart, they do a partition where their PET bottle is kept in a separate partition from the shrimps. I also want to try this ice cube method at nights, any proper method? how many ice cubes? Mine is a 2feet tank.

----------


## J_shrimp

Good idea.....just went to Daiso @ Tampines 1 last night but did not manage to find those small ice packs  :Sad: ....I will have to try other Daiso outlets.

----------


## sootz

I went to the Daiso at Vivocity yesterday, found the icepacks at kitchen stuff section. I bought the ones 50g x 6 packs...haven't try though, still in the freezer since last night.

----------


## Berny

I know the daiso at imm sells ice packs of various size, if you want, I can grab it for you and pass to you at either queenstown mrt.(when I'm going for class) or ang mo kio mrt (when im going for work) as a gesture of goodwill 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## J_shrimp

[QUOTE=FrozenDuck;738104]I know the daiso at imm sells ice packs of various size, if you want, I can grab it for you and pass to you at either queenstown mrt.(when I'm going for class) or ang mo kio mrt (when im going for work) as a gesture of goodwill 

Thanks Bro....it's okay.....dun want to trouble you. I am in no hurry to try it out since I only have 1 malayan shrimp in tank for testing, and will only introduce more shrimps when tank is stable. Will take my time and hunt around... :Grin:

----------


## sootz

I was trying out this afternoon. 2 x 50g ice packs floating on the surface. I bought zip lock bags (with hello kitty design! lol) from Daiso too, to put the ice packs inside, in case of leakage...

my thermometer shows 25-26°C, but also aircon is on at 24°C. The good thing is no shrimps dead...yet! hahaha

will continue to try tonight.


how many ice packs to put in? for a 20 liter tank?

----------


## felix_fx2

> I was trying out this afternoon. 2 x 50g ice packs floating on the surface. I bought zip lock bags (with hello kitty design! lol) from Daiso too, to put the ice packs inside, in case of leakage...
> 
> my thermometer shows 25-26°C, but also aircon is on at 24°C. The good thing is no shrimps dead...yet! hahaha
> 
> will continue to try tonight.
> 
> 
> how many ice packs to put in? for a 20 liter tank?


those you bought 50g in plastic sachets right, their in a row correct? ( i only saw them in the IMm outlet before.)
If you want to double seal, maybe can find provision shop who seal their own stuff with strip sealer. If your nearby one, maybe don't need to pay even hehe.

i am using the larger ones myself, i have 3 hard cover ones. Used to dump 1-2 in tank just before going work, those are less likely to leak unless you dropped them.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Thanks Bro....it's okay.....dun want to trouble you. I am in no hurry to try it out since I only have 1 malayan shrimp in tank for testing, and will only introduce more shrimps when tank is stable. Will take my time and hunt around...


Hi, 

Please refrain from using SMS lingo, it's actually not allowed & i would have to give/issue "free gifts".
Would suggest you to read your own post before or after posting. Then edit away if any, i know alot of speed posters in AQ never read their own posts  :Laughing: 

btw, most daiso outlets sell 1-2 types for cooler box only, you still have many a days to adding more livestock can go down and buy more $2 items

----------


## sootz

Yeah those 50g x 6 packs. When I opened them and was splitting them, I already tore 1 zzz now left 5 x 50g haha

I think I'm using too little ice packs. Will try with 200g tonight.

----------


## J_shrimp

[QUOTE=felix_fx2;738142]Hi, 

Please refrain from using SMS lingo, it's actually not allowed & i would have to give/issue "free gifts".
Would suggest you to read your own post before or after posting. Then edit away if any, i know alot of speed posters in AQ never read their own posts  :Laughing: 


Hi Felix, Sorry about the SMS lingo thing....kind of habit with too much SMS everyday.... :Embarassed: 

Back to the ice pack topic, I will put the ice pack into a small plastic container and secure the container to the side of the tank with 3/4 of the container submerged. This way, I will not be afraid of leakage.

----------


## sootz

I already stopped the ice pack test for 1 week already after a shrimp died next morning...

----------


## bogeh711

Oo. Mine was the opposite of your result. When I put in icepack, the shrimp will all come out and stay under the cool surface. Apparently the water directly below the icepack will be cooler than other area. I've been using it religiously daily since i first got from Daiso, resultant temperature not effective, but still cools abit. My first shrimp death only occurs hours after I change water.

----------


## Berny

> Oo. Mine was the opposite of your result. When I put in icepack, the shrimp will all come out and stay under the cool surface. Apparently the water directly below the icepack will be cooler than other area. I've been using it religiously daily since i first got from Daiso, resultant temperature not effective, but still cools abit. My first shrimp death only occurs hours after I change water.


 Tried with the 500g big pack from Daiso, it didnt last long, left it floating for about 30mins, all the gel inside the pack totally melted. i think using bottle of water freeze in freezer still last longer.

----------


## bogeh711

Hi benny, what's your tank size? Share details of mine for reference;
Tank size: 1ft
Ambient temp: 29-30dc (non-aircon)
Icepack: 350g
Result temp: 27dc
Effect length: 2-3hrs

Above details was recorded for 7 days minimum. Take into consideration the melted gel are still cold, no need to remove them immediately. Hehe, in fact my shrimps like the shade.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Yany

haven't log on for quite a while. I find that my sakura breed like rabbit in my 3 feel planted tank with fishes. It is a low tech tank with eheim filter and lights. No fan no zircon. Never tried other shrimps as I do not want to mix the colours.

----------


## IrvineChen

Attachment 40641
Hi guys, just sharing some stuff I tried.... Previously I had tried ice cube etc.... But it's not long lasting..... 
Hence, I use some stainless steel tubing and twist them till they a coil... 
Then place them into a Styrofoam box with 800ml of Blue Ice (Bought from NTUC, could be reuse once you freeze them in the fridge). 
Manage to bring down the temperature to 23 degree... And last more than 5 hour before the temperature slowly raise up again.

----------

